# ergo tips please?!



## babyjiva

i posted earlier and it does seem my little on is getting used to the ergo. whew! now how about momma? because i lack confidence with baby carrying i think it rubs off on her.

how tight should the straps be? if i make it so that the weight is off of her and more on the straps, it also means she's pressed up against me with her legs spread and i worry that could hurt her.


also do i wear the hip piece on, over or under my hips. i got a horrible pain in my lower back today so i know i did it wrong.

how do you guys avoid the babies head hitting the straps. the shoulder straps come down and unless my lo is sleeping on my chest, if she tries to look around the straps are in the way.

thanks so much!!


----------



## jeanettekaren

Are you using the newborn insert? It raises my lo up so his head is nowhere near the straps and also acts as a type of shelf for him to sit on iykwim. He is too little yet for his legs to go either side of me and this makes me think you need the insert?

I take most of the weight on the waist belt and not much on the shoulder straps. I would wear it on my hips and the shoulder straps are not so tight that he is squashed up against me. I would try tightening the waist and loosening the straps slightly and see how you get on :flower:


----------



## dougie

I wear the ergo around my waist, so quite high, it sits right on top of my hips. And I am quite lucky to be very small, the ergo fits perfectly with the straps pulled as short as they will go, so I don't need to adjust it.
I would say wear it quite tight, as you want baby to be as close as possible, otherwise it will pull on you and be uncomfortable.

Are you using the newborn insert? 
Could you try doing baby's legs in the froggy position? that_ might_ boost them up a little. 

My LO is nearly 13 months and he still rides with his arms in.


----------



## babyjiva

thanks everyone. i don't have an insert but if it will get her head over the straps that would be a good thing and i think her legs are so so close to being long enough to wrap easier around me. she actually doesn't seem to mine the leg spread thing even though she's small. i'd be more comfortable with her in froggy position but i'm having a hard time getting her in like that. her feet get all tangled and under her in the wrong way. i guess i need practice.

thanks all for the adjustment advice. i have more confidence now that snug is good!


----------



## nightkd

Legs spread are supposed to be good, but I preferred froggy-ing my DD for a long time in our Mei Tai... I feel like she sits too low in the Ergo (most pics I see are babies with their arms comfortably over the top of the carrier, she reaches underneath the straps...) so I may shove a blanket in there to see how she does (and she's almost 8 months!).

The strap should go around your waist and I tighten my shoulder straps ALL the way, so she is tight to me - otherwise it will hurt you as her weight will be 'hanging' from you, rather than being close to your body and easy to carry. I used to feel like I was squishing her, but she doesn't mind being pulled close :)


----------

